# Breeders in Northern Ca.



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

She's in Washington State, not No Cal, but you might want to check this breeder out. She is very solid from everything I know--one of the founders of PSG got his mini from her and finished him and then took him hunting! 

Silverado Mini-Poodles

Then of course there is Clarion. Maybe Jager's mom will weigh in there.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, i will check them out.. i actually contacted Clarion.. i was familiar with them from year of showing in the area but dont know them. Of course contacting them right before Westminster was sort of useless !! duh!! She will get back to me when she gets home


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my notes on NorCal mini breeders:

Clarion
Bar King Miniature Poodles - Miniature Poodle Pups - White Brown Black
Midnight home

Would you consider SoCal too? Noriko Noriko Poodles - Home health tests her breeding stocks and she's honest and straightforward. We exchanged emails and I really like how responsive she was.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks.. i have been to those NorCal Sites and actually talked with the breeder at Midnight.. she had a Mini when i was looking for a Standard. She was very nice and I would contact her again. I will check out Noriko.. it is a long way for me and I cant deal with long Ca. traffic drives  We are at opposite ends of the State.. but who knows !


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are some for you to check out:

Clarion Poodles: Ann - (209) 368-9069,
Katherine - (209) 663-9378, website: Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders

Bar King Poodles: www.barkingpooles.com Kathy Poe 916-723-9172

Cinbren Miniature Poodles, Cinbren Miniature Poodles Beva Whal 530-787-3188

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I will check out Noriko.. it is a long way for me and I cant deal with long Ca. traffic drives  We are at opposite ends of the State.. but who knows !


Yeah, I totally understand. My MIL is in San Diego so we go to SoCal once or twice a year. It's a LONG drive. I'm sure it will be more fun if we are going to pick up a new puppy 

Good luck with your search. 

p.s. Would you consider breeders in Utah?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Schnauzerpoodle, We are about 4 hours above San Francisco also.. I have no problems with out of state breeders.. i have shipped dogs in the past ( when showing) from the east and Canada. It is just harder because you cant meet the dog or the breeder in person, and they cant meet you.. I love the photos of the Norico dogs  I really would love to have a White of cream female.. 

Poodle lover, thank you, yes that added a new one to my list so it was certainly a help.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I will send you a PM : )


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> I will send you a PM : )


I am just noticing how many of us there are from ca. !


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Beau, the super handsome white mini, is from Noriko's [not 100% sure though. Beau's dad, correct me if I'm wrong].


----------

